# Ipad 2 ou Ipad 3 ?



## zarathoustra (1 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterais offrir un ipad à une personne sexagénaire, mais je ne sais pas encore lequel choisir.

Je n'arrive pas à me décider entre les deux modèles.

Qu'en pensez vous?

Je me dis que le 3 est meilleur pour la vue (personnes âgées).
Et que de toute façon c'est toujours mieux d'avoir le dernier modèle.

Par contre, sur l'apple store francais, je ne trouve pas l'ipad 3 alors que sur l'apple store américain je le trouve.

Est ce normal?

Que me conseillez vous d'acquérir?

Merci pour vos précieux conseils.

Cordialement,

Z.


----------



## Madalvée (1 Avril 2012)

L'iPad 3 est tout simplement appelé "iPad". 
Pour le rétina, il faut le savoir, la différence ne saute pas aux yeux.


----------



## cowpilot (1 Avril 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> L'iPad 3 est tout simplement appelé "iPad".
> Pour le rétina, il faut le savoir, la différence ne saute pas aux yeux.


ça c'est ton avis, mais de toutes évidences tout le monde ne le partage pas! comme quoi il n'y a pas de vérité unique, le mieux est de se faire son idée soi même...
Je suis allé le voir à la FNOUC sans avis préalable, et je me suis fait mon propre avis...


----------



## AZTT (1 Avril 2012)

oui l'IPAD  3 qui ne s'appelle que l'IPAD est dispo en FRANCE depuis les 16 MARS 2012.
Aucun soucis pour en avoir... et dans toutes les configurations...
que WiFi  ou WiFi + 4G  en 16/32/64Go

le IPAD 2 esy à 100 euros de moins

pour la lecture le RETINA du nouvel IPad améliore les choses
mais l'IPad2 est déjà d'une excellente qualité

pour 100 euros de plus à toi de voir... en sachant qu'un IPad 2 se charge plus vite... et est plus léger de qq dizaines de grammes

mais le IPad 3 a un vrai appareil photo (sans flash)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------

la commande sur l'Apple Store est tip-top
car livraison gratuite et rapide...
possibilité de gravure de personnalisation...


----------



## cowpilot (1 Avril 2012)

AZTT a dit:


> oui l'IPAD  3 qui ne s'appelle que l'IPAD est dispo en FRANCE depuis les 16 MARS 2012.
> Aucun soucis pour en avoir... et dans toutes les configurations...
> que WiFi  ou WiFi + 4G  en 16/32/64Go
> 
> ...


t'es pas le premier à dire qu'il est dispo partout, mais moi je n'en trouve nulle part dans le 44. Et ma commande de bientôt une semaine chez APPLE est toujours pas envoyée...


----------



## zarathoustra (1 Avril 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> L'iPad 3 est tout simplement appelé "iPad".
> Pour le rétina, il faut le savoir, la différence ne saute pas aux yeux.



Salut Madalvée,

alors sur cette page , l'ipad serait le plus récent? et l'ipad 2 le plus ancien?

merci pour ton aide en tout cas 

Z.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------




AZTT a dit:


> oui l'IPAD  3 qui ne s'appelle que l'IPAD est dispo en FRANCE depuis les 16 MARS 2012.
> Aucun soucis pour en avoir... et dans toutes les configurations...
> que WiFi  ou WiFi + 4G  en 16/32/64Go
> 
> ...



Salut

comment as tu fais pour commander un ipad 3?

et le 4G tu arrives a le faire marcher? car marche sur du 3G?

merci

Z.


----------



## AZTT (2 Avril 2012)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Salut
> 
> comment as tu fais pour commander un ipad 3?
> 
> ...



j'ai précommandé le IPAD 3 avant le 16 MARS
et j'ai été livré le 16 MARS jour de commercialisation du IPad 3 en France
(direct site APPLE)


----------



## Sly54 (2 Avril 2012)

zarathoustra a dit:


> et le 4G tu arrives a le faire marcher? car marche sur du 3G?


Pas de 4G en France (en Europe) car pas les mêmes fréquences qu'aux States.
Chez eux les 4G est à 700 et 2100 mHz, chez nous c'est 800 et 2x00 mHz (je sais plus trop le 2e chiffre).


----------



## zarathoustra (3 Avril 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pas de 4G en France (en Europe) car pas les mêmes fréquences qu'aux States.
> Chez eux les 4G est à 700 et 2100 mHz, chez nous c'est 800 et 2x00 mHz (je sais plus trop le 2e chiffre).



Mais ton 4G marche pour le systeme ACTUEL 3G ?

Z


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Avril 2012)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Mais ton 4G marche pour le systeme ACTUEL 3G ?
> 
> Z



oui la compatibilité et descendante (ça a du être dit un millier de fois sur macG, les forums, la keynote)...

L'ipad 3 n'existe pas... le nouvel Ipad ne s'appelle plus que "Ipad"... Apple à décider de casser sa nomenclature pour ne plus avoir à changer de nom (un peu comme les macbook pro ou les imacs qui sont mis à jour tous les ans mais ne comporte pas de numéro de version dans leur nom...).

Quand à l'écran résina, je confirme, ça ne saute pas aux yeux...


----------



## zarathoustra (3 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> oui la compatibilité et descendante (ça a du être dit un millier de fois sur macG, les forums, la keynote)...


Merci pour cette précision "d'un millier de fois". Mais comme tu as pu le noter, ca change chez apple "parfois" aussi.

Concernant la 4G, le vendeur de l'apple store l'a trouvé pertinente. Car étant donné qu'il y a un problème de norme avec la 4, c'est pas non plus idiot de se demander si c'est bon pour le 3G ou pas avant de se lancer dans un achat de 810 euros quand meme.

Concernant macGé, j'ai regardé tous les postes autour du ipad, et on parle pas trop de son bon fonctionnement pour les malvoyants ou  des rumeurs autour de la puce qui pourrait mal fonctionner en europe. Au passage, je te rappellle que si tu t'intéressais un minimum a la bourse, tu verrais que l'incertitude autour de cette puce fait que l'action, on y fait attention car ca peut décrocher à tout moment. Donc c'est rationnel de se poser la question, meme si tu ne comprends pas pourquoi. Et quand on ne sait pas, on évite de prendre un ton arrogant au passage.



Moumou92 a dit:


> Quand à l'écran résina, je confirme, ça ne saute pas aux yeux...


ca ne saute pas aux yeux d'un jeune homme, certes, mais il faut savoir s'élever un minimum quand on pense produits et penser a la totalité des consommateurs

Et je confirme que pour une personne souffrant de deficit de vision avec l'age, elle voit beaucoup mieux sur cet ecran, et on voit mieux sous des effets de contrejour aussi.
(j'avais anonncé dans le post que je recherchais le meilleur produit pour une personne qui s'inquiete de la diminution de sa vision, en écrivant "Je me dis que le 3 est meilleur pour la vue (personnes âgées)."
Au fait, à macgé, on ne dit pas de lire les posts avant de répondre aussi par hasard?


----------



## cowpilot (3 Avril 2012)

et dire que ça ne saute pas aux yeux, c'est clairement une vue de l'esprit! moi j'ai fait whouaaaaaaaaaaaaaa avec le new et le 2 à côté!


----------



## zarathoustra (3 Avril 2012)

cowpilot a dit:


> et dire que ça ne saute pas aux yeux, c'est clairement une vue de l'esprit! moi j'ai fait whouaaaaaaaaaaaaaa avec le new et le 2 à côté!



Idem.


----------

